# December 2013 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner lswoody!



## Jim (Dec 6, 2013)

This contest starts today and ends December 12, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in November 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a Yamamoto Tenkuu Jerkbait in the 100G size.

The Tenkuu Jerkbait is Yamamoto Baits' answer to classic bass jerkbaits. Its unique design blends Japanese body styles with American bass colors to create something bass have never seen. Thanks to brilliant holographic 3D finishes, interior sound chambers, and Mustad Triple Grip hooks, Gary Yamamoto Tenkuu Jerkbaits offer a life-like presentation in the water with the power to keep fish locked at the end of your line. 

FEATURES:

Constructed with premium Japanese ABS plastic for maximum detail and durability
Blends Japanese body style with American bass colors
High color with reflective finishes
Holographic 3D effects bring low profile bait design to life
Interior casting and sound chambers aid casting and provide the perfect sound in the water
Mustad KVD Elite Triple Grip 1X treble hooks to lock fish on the line
Sound: Rattle
Buoyancy: Suspending
Gary Yamamoto Custom Baits


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 6, 2013)

In. I am not afraid to go first


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 6, 2013)

in


----------



## longshot (Dec 7, 2013)

In


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2013)

im in!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 7, 2013)

I am IN!


BassAddict is out unless you can get him a Jerkbait in pink?


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2013)

in


----------



## lswoody (Dec 8, 2013)

IN


----------



## boarhog (Dec 8, 2013)

in


----------



## panFried (Dec 8, 2013)

IN


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 9, 2013)

Count me *IN*


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2013)

Its not a pink jerkit bait but im IN!


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2013)

Random.org picked number 7 making lswoody this months winner! Congrats bud!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 14, 2013)

=D> way to go :beer:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 14, 2013)

congrats


----------



## longshot (Dec 15, 2013)

Way to go congrats


----------



## lswoody (Dec 22, 2013)

Wooooo Hooooo!!!! Thanks guys!!! Message sent Jim!!! Yeeeeer hiiiiii!!!!!


----------

